# Baby Mollies



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a one month old fry of lyretail dalmation mollies that have probably tripled in size since birth but are still maybe 1.5cm long MAX. They are being fed flakes (mashed up fine) & bloodworms (every 2-3days for the past 2 weeks since they have become big enough to eat them) but I am wondering if there is anything else I should be giving them to aid their growth? From what I've read I have fed them all the proper things (greenwater 1st week, then mashed flakes, now mashed flakes & bloodworms) but they just seem so tiny. This is my first fry of freshwater fish so I'm quite cautious with the young. All survived birth & I know they can technically go in the tank now but I'm afraid of them getting tormented by the bigger fish & dying of stress.

Also, if anyone is in the OC/LA area & some babies please let me know. If you pick them up you can take them free, I just want them to be taken care of. There are 16 that need homes. I also have guppies & platties on the way (~1 week for guppies, ~2ish for platties). I have fish stores I can give them too but I'd rather have them go to knowledgeable homes than some brat's fish bowl to die of ammonia slowly.


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

I have 12 Molly fry born on 8/2/2010 and they are just over 1.5 cm . I have fed mine ground up flake food ,blood worms and shrimp pellets all ground into a fine powder from day one . The mix i use is equal parts of all three and the fry are huge for there age from what I have read on this and other forms .


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

with my growing population of guppies I decided to try some "guppy food". it's a mix made by Topfin purchased at Petsmart. my two week old fry are already close to the size of the 6 week old fry. its flakes and bloodworm mix and they seem to like it very much, fry and adults.


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Well I was gonna put my two cents in. But. My 2 month old single baby sailfin dalmation mollie was found in the bottom of the tank tonight. R.I.P. Little buddy.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

Noah- Thank you for the food suggestion, I'm going to try that!

PuterChick- I have guppies on the way so that's good to know  My freakin fish are getting pregnant left & right I'm trying to get some out of my birthing tank so I have room for the next litter. I really wish there was some sort of aqua diaphragm...

ThatDude- Sorry about your baby!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How often are you feeding? I would first try more/bigger water changes and second more frequent feeding. Make sure they get some green stuff in their diet, too.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Switch to veggie flakes. Mollies need their greens.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

@EMC: 2-4x per day...

@EMC & OldSalt ...and they are veggies flakes w/fish protein which sounds a little cannibal & gross but they love it & are doing well...just want to beef them up! Is there another way to give them veggies?


----------

